# muskegon river public land



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey guys, heading over that way next weekend to do some fishing. Hopefully it will heat up (fingers crossed) anyway, I know most of the land downstream of croton before newaygo is public land, national forest I believe? If I was to set up a camp, can I have a campfire? Just did a quick search with little results. Hoping for some advice from some locals. 
Thanks 
-mike


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, pack out what you pack in, no closer than 30 ft from shore for camp site. Manistee national forest.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I think this guide will help you. It lists many options including DNR land on the Muskegon River. It also has several contact phone numbers that will be of more service than I can be.

http://www.brookstownship.org/BTWebsite1/image/116_natural_newaygo.pdf

Good luck,
FF


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate the help


----------



## AArrowhead (Jul 3, 2010)

As a retired Huron-Manistee NF employee, I can say with certainty that there is no National Forest land, accessible from the water on the Muskegon River from Croton to the mouth. There is a bunch nearby that you could camp on and come back to the river.

There is however, some MDNR land but I don't know the rules for that.

Also, for your and others info, there is a great app called OnyX Hunt that shows all the ownership, fed, state, private, CFA, who owns it, aerial photos etc. it is sweet. I think it might cost $30 but 2 counties worth of plant books cost more than that. Locations services associated with that app will show you exactly where you are so you know that you are on unmarked MDNR land and not adjacent private. Once you get your password set up I use it on IPhone in the field on Ipad on the couch. Check it out. No fed land on the river. Free 30 day demo also on the web.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...RPD4Kr2lhJAwcyM3w&sig2=XlnvUpB-4z9mjJxrslG3uw

Link for map on the 2nd pic interactive,

I was wrong no Manistee national forest, but rules on state/county are the same, here's some pics of general public land areas.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/std_back_rules.pdf

Link for state land use also, hope this helps.


----------



## troutfoever (Jan 7, 2008)

Sure does! Thanks so much!


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Are those two maps up to date? If so, Google maps is way off because it shows the entire area green


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was not aware Google maps showed a distinction between public and private lands. The hyperlink should be correct it directly from the newaygo county tourism Web site. I know a lot of land is privately owned, due to the houses on the banks of the river.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright I appreciate it. Yeah on Google it says manistee national forest and the entire area below croton shows up as green which usually means state land. I guess it's not very accurate in this case, but has been in other cases


----------



## AArrowhead (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget that app I mentioned. It shows exactly who owns each parcel. Gov or private. If you are out there with your phone it shows exactly where you are on said land.


----------



## kamen02 (Feb 8, 2015)

No such app /tried all that came up was hunting dinosaurs lol .


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

AArrowhead said:


> Also, for your and others info, there is a great app called OnyX Hunt that shows all the ownership, fed, state, private, CFA, who owns it, aerial photos etc. it is sweet. I think it might cost $30 but 2 counties worth of plant books cost more than that. Locations services associated with that app will show you exactly where you are so you know that you are on unmarked MDNR land and not adjacent private. Once you get your password set up I use it on IPhone in the field on Ipad on the couch. Check it out. No fed land on the river. Free 30 day demo also on the web.


The app is called "ONX", without a "y". 

http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/hunting-app-for-iphone-ipad#.VRr3N_nF-Zc


----------



## kamen02 (Feb 8, 2015)

Got it thanks .


----------

